# ntfs-3g hangs

## MrFenix

Hi,

I'm successfully using sys-fs/ntfs3g-2010.5.16 for mounting  and unmounting usb-devices. But whenever I accidentally unplug a device before it was unmounted, /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g runs forever in sleeping state (Ds). Even killall -KILL as root does not work. As a result system shutdown hangs waiting for the program to end.

Can anyone help me on this or shall I forward it to bugzilla?

Thanks!

----------

## BradN

I would try checking if there's a fuse utility to forcibly unmount a fuse filesystem.  In general this kind of behavior by a filesystem might be hard to fix, but since this is a userspace filesystem, I would expect it to be a bug if there isn't a way to detach it after the device is gone.

----------

## salahx

Actually, there is fusectl  filessytem, normally under /sys/fs/fuse/connections . There one directory per connection, and under each subdirectory there's a file called called "abort". Writing anything to that file will abort all current and future operation, allowing you to unmount it.

----------

